
Ask HN: What were your most important lessons learned from building a MVP - dtx1
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m currently in the first stage of gathering some data for a presentation on Minimal Viable Prototypes and I am looking for some input, specifically what were your most important lessons learned in a failed or successful MVP?<p>Any input or resources that helped you is greatly welcomed!
======
bch132
Getting to the MVP is more about determining what are the riskiest
propositions of your envisioned product first and overcoming them - an MVP is
not just the minimal acceptable collection of features. Get the most difficult
items out of the way first, don't just try and come up with a collection of
easy features someone might buy.

------
Alex_wikiroutes
I have a bad habit! I always want to do everything at once - but if you listen
to the client it is better to do the most important thing for the client, but
very well - and say a high price. In this way you will have the energy for
further improvements.

